# Hello!



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

Hi LNAPE,How are you?We spoke last year but you probably don't remember.Unfortunately I finished all my lotronex supplies and wanted to start trying Caltrate.Can u tell me how to take it, when, how much and what should I expect?.I suffer from IBS/D.I live in Rome, Italy and have one bottle of expired Caltrate Plus 600 (it expired now, sept 2001) and another generic brand which is still good. It contains:Calcium Carbonate 600 mgand Vitamin D 200 I.U(as Caltrate Plus) and that's it! No Magnesium which I prefer: this summer I drank a bottle of water fortified with magnesium and had one of the worst bouts of D ever!! No Zinc, Copper or Manganese.So do you think the calcium I have is o.k?.Should I give it a go?I still have 10 pills of Lotronex.My GI wants me to start Donnatal but I'm not too convinced after reading the numerous posts on it.Let me know,Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!!!!Sara *Luna*


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

LUNA,I do remember talking to you and I hope you are well. Even if the bottle is expired in Sept it still is alright to take. There is some lee way there. I do think you are right about not taking any calcium carbonte with magnesium and here is the info to get you started. You may want to print it out and try to follow it as best you can and let me know how you do.This is what has helped me for more than 3 years with almost daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from DIARRHEACalcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a regular basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with DIARRHEA and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with DIARRHEA only causing more in most cases. So do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly.The most success has come for using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the pharmacist to see it taking calcium will interfere with you other medications and how you might take them.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the DIARRHEA attacks without making you constipated. Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found.I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the DIARRHEA does not come back if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During the process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and DIARRHEA. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more DIARRHEA. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss. I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin d and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99.Let me know if you need more help.You won't be sorry if you try it. I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose.It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IUCalcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have DIARRHEA but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect)Zinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGManganese 1.8 MGBoron 250 MCG.There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated the cut back on the dose. It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain DIARRHEA free. No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.It is worth a try and I have been getting some good feedback from Lotronex users who are getting some help with the calcium. Take Care,Linda


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

Great!!So you think that the calcium I have is o.k even if it doesn't have magnesium or do I have to tell my mother to send me another bottle?Thank you so much for everything!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

LUNA,The one you have should be fine.Linda


----------

